# NOS Lathe. Brand new 35 year old South Bend.



## akabud (Apr 27, 2019)

South Bend Lathe 1984 Vintage Never even turned on. Perfect condition
					

I have a brand new, never used South Bend 10K UMD lathe (catalog number CL 370RDA) purchased in 11/1984. The original owner was a friend of my parents, and he was in his 80's when he decided it was...



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## darkzero (Apr 27, 2019)

1984 South Bend 10" never turned on?
					

It might just be true https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/d/seattle-south-bend-lathe-1984-vintage/6872775421.html




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

